# Resolved:4 month bunny sitter needed!!!!!



## waterlilly0212 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hello-

I haven't been on this site for a while, due to a busy school schedule, but I am still a happy bun-mom, and am thriving off what I learned here.... However....

I am studying abroad in Costa Rica for the Fall semester (my junior year in college). I will be gone for 4 months (Aug 23-Dec 14) and unfortunately, I will not be able to take Bailee (my bunny) with me. My parents are right in the middle of a move/rehoming process and are unable to care for him. This is really hard for me to do, but I need to find someone who is willing to be a temporary home to my boy. As soon as I am back to the states I will of course want to pick him up right away. I came on this site because I know that there are people I could trust with my love. Right now I am in RI (MA/CT), my parents are moving to FL, that is also where I go to school, so either location we could figure something out...

If there is any way at all you would consider this, please post or message me. I will be very flexible with driving/meeting you, will pay for all of his food, supplies, and (I hope not) vet bills shoulf they arrise. I may be able to negotiate pay as well. jsut really want to know he is in the best of hands while I am off adventuring....

So: About Bailee!!!!! 
Bailee is a 2 (almost 2 1/2) year old black dwarf rabbit. He is neutered, well behaved, and for the most part, has excellent litterbox habbits. He LOVES people attention- hates being held, picked up, etc- and is willing to sit by you while you are reading, talking, or on the computer. He is veggie and pellet fed, I wont go into specifics yet. He was a free-range rabbit in my dorm room, but has slight chewing issues, so now he is kept in a NIC pen with his cage inside for the litterbox. He has some issues with other animals, and tends to be skittish around males, although that depends on who and where. (More explanation can be provided...) I have never socialized him with other rabbits, but also never had the chance to. 

If there is any more information you need, or would like to talk to me.... Message or post and I will get back to you promptly.

Thanks! for looking and your consideration! (sorry about any typos- one hand is dedicated to the rabbit right now....  )

Lill & Bailee!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 21, 2009)

Might be intrested. My biggest concern is medical. How exactly would that be done. Also pay for me I would be ok with a donation to the rescue I foster for. I am in CT as you can see in my profile.

Edit to Add: Was thinking maybe a card on file at the vet in case?


----------



## waterlilly0212 (Jul 22, 2009)

Awesome! Thanks for replying so quickly....

Yea- I think a credit card on file would be the best thing. He really shouldn't need any medical care, but I know there are always surprises. I would also have you call my parents for approval before any large bills or anything. 

He would be housed separately from your current bunnies, yes? I am just afraid that if he bonds it would be awful to separate.... Do you have any dogs, also?


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 22, 2009)

The dog is tiny and has been raised with buns. She acts more rabbit than dog. :expressionlessShe is also trained to the nines. The buns have a seperate area for playtime. She is blocked off. 

We were thinking building him a big cage on top of ours. That way he doesn't have to interact with anyone.When you come back if you want I can help you see how he is with other buns. I do it for the rescue often. 

The card thing is fine like that, I would want someone to know so I like the idea of calling your parents. I can give you the number to the vet I use. I trust them with ALL my animals. Love love them! Plus the prices are on the lower range for this area. 

If you are really intrested than pm your number and I will give you a buzz so we can talk more. I would want you to feel 100% ok with this.


----------



## Flash (Jul 22, 2009)

WOW Ali that was so nice to offer to take Bailee for awhile. If I can help in the bunny train let me know.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 22, 2009)

The cages are along these lines. The 1 high are headtilt buns that need certain kinds of things. 

This is my dog....






Does that give you an idea of her size?

Her and Elvis playing


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 22, 2009)

UGH! Never mind the mess in Gabriels cage. He isn't neutered yet. The rescue is having him done next month.


----------



## waterlilly0212 (Jul 22, 2009)

This sounds great.... It seems like I couldn't ask for a better bunny-sitter.

I have a box of NIC I could donate to help build the cage....

I will PM you my number.... I don't have time to talk tonite, but if we could talk over the weekend that would be great!

Thanks....

Here are some pictures of my boy





Bailee and I





Relaxed...





Close up





My goofball


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 22, 2009)

Replied. Read around the forum. Get a feel for me.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 22, 2009)

I talk to Ali all the time on the forum and otherwise online. I can highly recommend her as a bunny-sitter. I know she will love Bailey and take very good care of him.

...as a side note, he will be well-loved by the rest of the forum, as well.


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 22, 2009)

You could not find a better caretaker than Ali....


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 22, 2009)

Ali would be great, your bun is lucky!!!!!


----------



## paul2641 (Jul 23, 2009)

Ali your dog must have been a bunny in a past life!


----------



## anneq (Jul 23, 2009)

That's so good of you to volunteer Ali.
Btw, your puppy is just incredibly cute!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks for the vote of confidence. That is awesome that people trust me. Also yes my dog is perfect.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 24, 2009)

For those wondering we will be chatting tomorrow.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 27, 2009)

So he should be coming the 16th.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jul 27, 2009)

Fantastic helper, bun-sitter Alicia!


----------



## waterlilly0212 (Jul 28, 2009)

Thank you to all who responded with votes for Alicia! I appreciate the advice....

Yes, Alicia will be kindly taking care of Bailee while I am in Costa Rica. I am really relieved and I think I couldn't have found a better sitter.... As Ali said, I will be dropping him off on Aug 16 to do a "comfort" week to see if he adjusts well and so I would be around for all her questions. 

Thanks to all!


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 16, 2009)

He's here.


----------



## CKGS (Aug 16, 2009)

Awww... We will, of course, require pics.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 16, 2009)

Soon. Right now he is settling in.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 17, 2009)

Bailee's Stay at the Zoo Crew


----------

